
Understanding the bias-variance tradeoff - akashtndn
http://scott.fortmann-roe.com/docs/BiasVariance.html
======
jdonaldson
We use so many phrases to represent the same concepts :
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accuracy_and_precision](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accuracy_and_precision)

~~~
argonaut
Unfortunately, as you can see on the wiki article, accuracy and precision have
a different meaning for binary classifiers.

~~~
jdonaldson
Meanwhile, variance has a different meaning in nearly every other statistical
context. Confusion abounds. It gets worse with acronyms. Sigh... I'm just
going on a rant, really.

~~~
adenadel
What do you mean? The use in this context is the definition of variance:

Var(X) = E[(X - E[X])^2]

------
stygiansonic
Of note, figure 3 is also known as a Voronoi diagram:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voronoi_diagram](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voronoi_diagram)

